# Dust collection needs for the small shop



## Snoop (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello everyone, 
I am new to lumberjocks. I have been sitting on the sidelines watching for awhile and decided that it was time to jump into the mix. I have had a lot of fun looking at the amazing projects you all put together, and have really appreciated the knowledge you share on this site as I have spent a lot of time on lumberjocks.com simply learning. As you can probably already tell I am new to woodworking. I have really only completed one project - a train table for my son that I will post soon. My tools consist of a TS, Router, ROS, and miter saw - all except the ms were very recently acquired. I have recently been trying to gather info recommendations on what to purchase for dust collection. My options at this point would be something like the Jet DC-1100CK http://www.cpojettools.com/products/708636ck.html
or a shop-vac. 
I have had some lung problems in the past, and already have a respirator (AO quicklatch pro) to hopefully capture some of the finer dust. My shop is in the garage and we still park our cars in there so i do value mobility and convenience but most of all I want to ensure my health. I wish I could get in the shop more but it has been pretty consistent at 5-10 hours per week. Also, I would like to be able to hook up my router, ros, and miter saw to the dust collection. 
My initial thoughts are that the shop-vac would have onboard storage, be smaller, more versatile (i.e. pickup a variety of things and do a variety of tasks), and that I could always upgrade to a dust collector like the Jet if I got more tools or my shop size grew. I suppose there would always be a need for the shop-vac, however given my past lung issues I want to make sure that I get good protection. Would you recommend the Jet or the Shop-vac? And if you have any other recommendations regarding dust collection I would welcome those too. Thanks everybody!


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

I used a shop vac for some time. It keeps the general haze down, but doesn't really touch the fine dust which is what causes health issues.

I've purchased a used Jet 1200 and I'm in the middle of getting that setup.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

Don't run you shop vac without the optional paper filters that are available otherwise you are just dumping fine dust back into the air. There are 2 grades of filters and I use better of the two (I think it is blue in color).


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

This might help: Type in 'shop air filtration' in the 'search' above. Bob42 has posted some very good info.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I just bought a Fein 9-20-24 Mini Turbo vacuum. The features are: 6-gals, compact, quiet (60dB), variable speed, 6 wheel for stability and a cloth filter bag that extracts 5 micron dust. You can also plug your equipment into it and when you start up you machine it automatically turns the vac on and off when using the machine. It is a little pricey but will worth it.


----------



## DonFaulk0517 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the Jet DC-1100CK and use it all the time. I hooked up a third party remote switch and carry that with me on my apron or tool belt (which ever I use at the time). I also have one line of the dust collector hooked up to a horizontal metal air duct (with blast gate) that allows me to hook up a flexible hose to get get vacuum to the far end of my shop (with another blast gate). I use the other dust collector hook up at the dust collector (with another blast gate) to move a flexible hose to tools at that end of the shop. It works well. you can see this in my workshop photos… http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/DonFaulk0517/workshop.

Enjoy!


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Snoop, well, I have a Sears brand dual bag dust collector…but I'm going to find some other collector bags for it on the secondary market…since the Sears versions are only good to 30 microns or so. ND2Elk has one that gets down to a 1/2 micron…a good shop vac with the interior filter and bags can be quite good…but it depends on how much equipment you have and how much wood work you're going to be doing. Since I have some large wood whackers…an 8 inch jointer and a 17 inch bandsaw, I've thought I needed some better collection. But I also have another air filter in my shop that I received through a friend…it's a mixed bag of dust collection I have since I also have several shop vacs with interior circular filters and collection bags inside. Get the best you can afford…that's part of the package as well. I started with a small shop vac…then got a larger one. Planning long term…it depends on the type of equipment you're going to have in your shop. And that's the key…long term planning. I've been really bad at long term planning….some of the rest of the bunch here are getter at it. ND2Elk's new system is a beauty to behold from pictures on this website. Other's, like me, are probably more dangerous that beautiful. Effective, but sorta thrown together. It all depends on what your long term needs are and what equipment you have now or are going to have. Put down a few notes on paper…scratch out some thoughts. That'll go a long way to give you a well thought out plan.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

The vac with a bag will work ok for the smaller tools that have a small 2 1/2" or smaller dust port. Anything with a larger dust port you'll be alot better off with a dust collector. I would also suggest a air filtration unit, and useing a good dust mask like you allready are. Some tools like the miter saw, a handheld router, etc. are hard to collect all the dust on, and is the reason for more than just depending on a dust collector and a vacuum.


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

I stumbled around and found this link…you might look at it…a great idea.
http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/PurpLev/blog/7085


----------



## Snoop (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help! I really appreciate it - it sounds like the best one I can afford is the way to go and then I can grow into it.

DonFaulk - do you attach a smaller hose to your Jet in order to use it for dust collection with the Router or Sander?


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

You can reduce down to small tool sizes and still use your DC if you have drops in those areas.

For big tools including disc sander I would try to find a way to get not less than a 4" port onto it. That gives your the required CFM to move the fine dust that causes health issues.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Like McBridge above, I also have a Fein Turbo vacuum. For the very small 1/2 garage shop, like I have here in Gainesville, it is very useful and versatile. I connect my orbital sander to it and it literally sucks up all the dust as you work.

For the smaller shop, I can also highly recommend Shopsmith's DC3300 dust collector. It can operate on a 15 amp circuit and only occupies about 4 sq ft of floor space.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

*FYI *-
Hepa filter and foam cover for Shop Vac's.
http://search.stores.ebay.com/Gun-Lake-Building-Supply_vac-filter_W0QQfciZ13QQfclZ3QQfsnZGunQ20LakeQ20BuildingQ20SupplyQQfsooZ2QQfsopZ3QQfsubZ9667863QQsaselZ50009909QQsofpZ0


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

ok i have becom a really big supporter of dust collection here recently when a good frien of mine came down with copd i actually havent worked in my shop much lattly do to a lack or good dust control my advice to you would be to read Bill pentz web site befor buy a chip colector like the jet he has very good plans on how to make a good dust collector and it can be sized to your needs heres the link

http://billpentz.com//woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm

good luck 
jason


----------



## Hrolfr (May 12, 2008)

Snoop I use this http://www.cpojettools.com/products/708642ck.html jet dust collector and love it…. now I can only hook it up to one tool at a time (of coarse that is all I can use at once) doe a great job on my 14in bandsaw 6in jointer and 12 in planner…. no issues at all with the dust….. now to hook it up to a sander gets a little tricky I have issues with the hose falling out…. I have tried a shop vac and it really doesn't do a lot…. puts the dust right back into the air…. I am looking at the fein vac for my bench tools….

so thats my 2 wooden nickels worth


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

Hrolfr,

You should try the hepa filters or the bags with your vac.. Those have really good filtration.


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

Yo Snoop,
I guess I'll add my 2 cents now. I'm also in the market for a dust collection system. The Oneida Comapny has some really good choices and although they are pricey, their knowledge of this area of expertise is high. You want to buy a system that can capture the finest particles. Those are the ones that do the real damage to your respiratory system. Any good system should use a hepa filter. Also, a room air filtration system (like Jet or Delta) is essential to continuously clean the air during and after you have finished for the day. Also, Penn State dust collection systems are just another choice amoung many.
I'm leaning toward the V System by Oneida. They also offer several portable systems with hepa filters. The Mini Gorilla for instance.
I've also bought a Festool panel tool with saw and vacuum. At 1 grand, not cheap, but the pickup is incredible, and I don't have to wrestle a 4X8 sheet of ply over a table saw. Dead on if your measurements are good.
Best of luck !

Paul


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm a little late to this conversation, but here's my 2 cents! Look into a small 1 hp unit with a canister filter (mine is from Penn States, it's worked very well for one tool at a time) AND a high quality shop vac like a Fein or an Alto. You can have both for ony a little more than the larger Jet DC you're considering.

For folks looking at a shop vacuum, I have an Alto Attix 8 with the tool activated outlet and the filter cleaning button, and it is fantastic. I bought it over the Fein because it offered better filtration and filter cleaning for the same money. It's not cheap though - ~$400.


----------



## JimmyC (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey for what it's worth I'm going to add my two cents worth. Bill Pentz is the site you will want to read, Bill is over the top and extremely cautious because of very bad breathing problems . But if you are in his boat, I would listen closely to him.

There are lots of good systems out there and if you have unlimited money you can go ClearVue, Oneida, Penn State for cyclones or Festool for vacuums. But if you are looking for the best system that you can get cheaply listen to me. Buy a Harbor Freight 2hp (real hp is 1.5) dust collector, then go to Wynn Environmental and get a high efficiency filter for it, add a homemade Thien seperator to it and your main DC needa are met. Then you can buy an air cleaner, or make one out of a 20" window fan with a high efficiency a/c 20×20 filter attached to the front of it. And keep using your personal filter. Total cost should be around $350 or so if you wait for HF sales.

Good Luck,
Jimmy

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=97869
http://billpentz.com//woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm
http://www.wynnenv.com/35A_series_cartridge_kit.htm
http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm

ps, BTW I have abigger shop and went with a larger stationary system, but I know a few people with this system and it works beautiful, also get on HF's mailing list, the DC goes on sale often for $169 and they sometimes e-mail 15% and 20% off coupons which can be used on top of the sale price.


----------



## Planeman (Aug 9, 2008)

I won't go into the reasons I have all of this, however I have a Delta ceiling-mounted #50-875R dust filter, a 
Delta 50-760 1.5 HP Dust Collector 1200 CFM, and a Festool CT 33 E Dust Extractor along with a couple of small shop vacs, none of which I bought or paid for. In my opinion, unless you have a professional woodworking business or are a VERY serious hobbiest who spends all of his time in his shop making lots of sawdust, most of this stuff is overkill.

What I am getting at is for the fairly serious hobbiest who spends a fair amount of time in his or her shop - but has another life too - a good Sears-type roll-around shop vac that rolls easily and doesn't tip over when it is pulled around works just fine. You just have to find/buy/codge-up some sawdust-gathering arrangement for your tools and connect them to the shop vac.

In addition, I would recommend a homemade version of the Delta ceiling-mounted dust filter to filter the fine dust from the air. Just keep in mind that what needs to be removed from the air are the small particles, around 1 micron in size. I opened up the expensive Delta ceiling-mounted #50-875R dust filter I have and what a simple thing it is. Nothing but a fairly sizable squirrel cage blower in a box with some filters on two ends and some electronic do-dads so you can operate it with a hand-held infra-red clicker like a small TV remote. This you don't need. Here is a "build-your-own" taken from http://www.woodweb.com.

"Most woodworking catalogs advertise dust filters that remove some percentage of the 1-5 micron particles. They usually filter 200 to 400 cfm with two or more filters and cost $250 up. Really good filters with 800 cfm and up cost much more.

I have a 20' X 24' garage and designed and built a 1,200 cfm dust filter for under $100. The main part of the advertised filters is a squirrel cage blower powered by a small electric motor. The same blowers operate forced air furnaces where the first thing to fail is the firebox. The minimum sized furnace blower is 1,200 cfm. When furnaces are replaced, the case and blower are scrapped. A local furnace dealer gave me the blower and wiring if I would remove it from the furnace carcass.

I designed a plywood case to hold the blower, which takes in air from both sides, so a clearance on each side of about 3" does the trick. Most blowers can be any side up (check the name plate) and run on 110V. There is a 1" space between the blower case and the extended bag filter. The bag filter is held in place by a channel made of 3/8" strips glued around the inside, on both sides of the bag filter sheet metal frame. A third row of strips holds the pre-filter just inside the inlet opening. The case is 40" long X 21" wide, 14" high at the filer end and 19" high at the blower end. Of course a filter has to be dimensioned to fit the blower and the filters.

The following purchases completed the project:
1. 5/8" 5 ply plywood, hinges and a latch for a double hung window.
2. A bag filter (removes 98% of particles 3 microns or larger) and a pre-filter from Penn State Industries for $35.00
3. A rotary one-hour manual switch from Home Depot. This allows you to run the filter after you have left the shop to really clean the air, plus a 3 wire cord and plug.
4. Screw eyes for the filter and screw hooks for the ceiling.
5. A 7 1/2" X 9" adjustable louver for the outlet end of the blower from Home Depot.

The box was glued together using biscuit joints to make it reasonably airtight. A door was hung on the side to allow the filters to be removed and cleaned or replaced. The exhaust end was screwed to the case to allow for blower removal if it ever wears out. The filter should be placed close to the ceiling and close to a wall-near the middle to do the best job of cleaning all the air in the shop. It works great, there is no fine layer of dust on my car, and no noticeable draft while working."

I am sure other "plans" can be found on the Internet with some searching. Unless you have money to burn or a severe allergy problem it is my opinion that there is no need to spend a lot of money for a nice dust control arrangement. And remember, I have the "expensive" stuff so I know what it does.

Rufus


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

I would echo those who suggest reading Bill Pentz articles. If you are subject to respiratory problems, and even if you aren't, your health is paramount. I remember working in a saw mill with a job of keeping the saw dust flowing down onto conveyors to the boilers. We had dust masks, but hardly anyone wore them. I wish I had. I have no signs of respiratory problems, but think about the fine and not so fine dust getting into my lungs.

At the very least, wear a good dust mask whenever you are cutting or sanding. Remember the fine dust is often not captured by shop vacuums or even large dust collection systems. The fine dust is recirculated by the vacuum or dust collection blower. These fine particles of dust remain suspended in the air long after you are done working. That is why several have suggested ceiling mounted filteration systems along with more effective dust collection filters down to the 1 or .5 micron size.

Be safe and take the necessary precautions so you will continue woodworking for a long time to come.

Dalec


----------



## Rob1 (Feb 4, 2009)

For those with space issues - I have the worlds smallest shop, and the car has to fit at night.

I have a 6HP shop vac, and got a mini-cyclone from Oneida Air. I move the hose between tools. After 1 year the vacuum tank is still empty, although it is coated in fine dust. I have washed the Clean Stream only once.

The cyclone removes 99% of the chips and dust, and a HEPA Clean Stream filter takes care of the rest down to .3 Microns.


----------



## goggy (Jan 17, 2009)

http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu130/bc2616/HPIM0348.jpg http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu130/bc2616/HPIM0349.jpg Homemade and works great! Planeman is right.


----------

